

Yehuda was right: Steak is a scam - _cavalle
http://steak-is-a-scam.heroku.com

======
epochwolf
I really didn't find this useful. I don't know what steak is. I don't know
what it's relation to RSpec is. I don't understand how it's a scam. It seems
like these slides depend on a lot of context that I don't have.

I'm primarily a rails programmer. I've used rspec and cucumber before. (And
I'm aware that rspec can be used outside rails.) I understand these slides may
not have been for me but then who are they for?

Edit: I think I know what bugs me. These slides feel like they are in response
to some events I haven't seen. Like an open letter[1], but with less context.

1\. Not a stab at the author, letters are generally more verbose and context
rich than speeches.

------
charliepark
Sorry to be dense ... are you saying that Steak is really just Webrat and
Rspec, but that you gave it a new name?

------
_cavalle
The slides from my lighting talk at Conferencia Rails 2011 fully annotated for
your personal enjoyment

------
pbhjpbhj
Um, what's "Steak"?

